# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Canon Release G5



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Canon has released the 5-megapixel G5 now.
Canon PowerShot G5

I am hoping this means the price on the G3 will drop in the next month









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Canon has released the 5-megapixel G5 now.
Canon PowerShot G5

I am hoping this means the price on the G3 will drop in the next month









*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

James,

There are plenty of G3 owners who are kicking themselfs for buying G3 instead of waiting for G5. I'm not sure about both camera specs and differences but I know that G3 was supposed to be G5. I'm assuming Canon Comp. wanted to make few extra $$$ by releasing G3 and then G5. I will look into both and draw my conclusion. If I was on the market and very serious about photography, I would go for G5.

Some already mention G6









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## liam (Jun 13, 2003)

wow...5Mega pixels. i havent fully utilised my G2 with 4M. amazing.


----------



## Ptahkeem (Feb 16, 2004)

ok so i just read about the g5 and its the exact same camera as the g3 but with 5mpx instead of 4. wow canon hasnt done anything except change the color of the camera casing and megapixels. i wouldnt get the g5 because its a new camera and the price is gonna be high for those of you who want it. id just get a g3 and be happy with that. g2s are nice too.


----------

